# GNG Guitars:10 strings-fanned-scalloped-headless content



## Zado (Feb 18, 2014)

GNG is a famous luthier here in Italy,and seeing some unusual guitars from him is not rare by any means,but when I saw this model I though "I've to share this beast with those crazy SS.org bastardz"

Hope you will like it!




























The fretboard is a blend of Ebony and Maple,and the ebony half is partially fretless on the lower register__


----------



## oniduder (Feb 18, 2014)

very "what the F**k is that


----------



## 3trv5u (Feb 18, 2014)

Whoa, this is insane
I'm normally not into unusual guitars but the axe is so overpowered it makes me moist.


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 18, 2014)

Holy F***!


----------



## Tordah (Feb 18, 2014)

That's like if Satan built a Strandberg. Awesome.


----------



## crg123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ohhh... I like..



> Tordah said:
> 
> 
> > That's like if Satan built a Strandberg. Awesome.



Exactly!


----------



## DredFul (Feb 18, 2014)

NANA NANA NANA NANA BATMAAAN


----------



## Aris_T (Feb 18, 2014)

Wouldn't even consider touching a 10-string, but this...! This is a warbeast!

Building quality seems perfect and I love the blending of all the features. You get both maple and ebony, a fretless part, a scalloped part, multiscale and wiring options I cannot even count.

GNG is now on my watch-list!


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Feb 18, 2014)

what the...

not sure if spectacular or crazy...either way i like it


----------



## House74 (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks like the fretboard on those half fret uppers is scalloped as well. this is like "how many instrument options can you play at once? "Headless 10 string fanned fret fretless scalloped guitar" LOL that makes my head hurt


----------



## downburst82 (Feb 18, 2014)

THAT LOOKS AMAZING!!!


----------



## VigilSerus (Feb 18, 2014)

House74 said:


> Looks like the fretboard on those half fret uppers is scalloped as well. this is like "how many instrument options can you play at once? "Headless 10 string fanned fret fretless scalloped guitar" LOL that makes my head hurt



*Triple humbucker bridge pickup* too. 

I haven't guitargasmed this hard ever. This is just amazing. Completely at a loss for words.


----------



## Allealex (Feb 18, 2014)

I hink i just shat myself


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Feb 18, 2014)

Holy shit. That thing is amazing! 

Love the triple bucker in the bridge, and that finish...!


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 18, 2014)

oniduder said:


> very "what the F**k is that



My reaction EXACTLY lol


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 18, 2014)

OMG I love it! I gotta find out how much these things cost!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Feb 18, 2014)

Would love to know some specs - especially with regard to scale lengths, tuning and how those pickups are wired.


----------



## Zado (Feb 18, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> OMG I love it! I gotta find out how much these things cost!


You would be surprised to know how many zeros a guitar price can contain no,seriously,I really think the overall cost is gonna be incredibly high,especially for a non-UE customer 



> Would love to know some specs - especially with regard to scale lengths, tuning and how those pickups are wired.


Yessir!
_
Custom designed for ergonimic confort and killer looking impact. One piece EU flamed maple body, set-in EU flamed maple neck, yin-yang ebony/maple fingerboard. 22,5"/29,5" fanned fretting, fretless from 12th to 24th on the lower 5 strings, scalloped from 15th to 24th in the higher five. Custom neck shape to fit the left hand all over the neck lenght. Quality italian T4M headless bridges and locking nut set, custom made to fit the 10 strings feature (A .009, EBGDAE, B, F# .085 to lower C# .105). Custom handwound pickups by GNG, HSH configuration, coil-tap, 5 way switching, killswitch, direct bridge pickup out, double jack input to custom fit the playability between sit ergonomic studying and stage rocking, volume, tone. _

In another site I read the pickup config is made of a ceramic humbucker for the bridge,alnico sc in the middle,and two coupled single coils with opposite polarity and windings and alnico poles.The pickups are isolated with particular resins and wax to avoid any possible unwanted feedback.

Other picks of the pickup section








and the fretboard










Oh btw here's a _certain guy_ playing a guitar from GNG


----------



## Svava (Feb 18, 2014)

I was going to buy a GNG Brea instead of a JP but it's like 3700 euro with no upgrades and that's without taxes and such.

maybe one day if I live in Europe- but certain price tags are high enough to turn off even my powerful GAS


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 18, 2014)

What's the story with that bridge pickup? Is that a bridge humbucker pressed right up against a "middle" single coil? Or is it a "Motherbucker"ish thing?


----------



## beneharris (Feb 18, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> What's the story with that bridge pickup? Is that a bridge humbucker pressed right up against a "middle" single coil? Or is it a "Motherbucker"ish thing?



Looks to me like one pickup. The cloth on the side wraps around all 3 coils. "Motherbucker"ish I think is what I'd guess.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 18, 2014)

The coolest thing about this is the scale length. 22.5" to 29.5" is awesome. I'm not particularly impressed with the woodworking or body. $10 says Tom Drinkwater could bust out something like that for a fraction of the price. Do I hear interest in an OXC 10 string C#1-A4 run? Hmmm? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## noUser01 (Feb 18, 2014)

That looks... awesome.


----------



## Orgalmer (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow, this is overkill in the best way possible.

I want one.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 19, 2014)

I've actually seen the video of this guitar before, and that guitar looks like some sort of hybrid monster and "a little bit of something for everyone", in a really angular, but pleasing sort of way. I'd at least give playing this thing a try!

And I may or may not be the only one who feels this way, but the guy demoing that guitar is just a complete [email protected] All boring shreddy stuff and not really showing off the versatility I'm sure this thing has. (At least not in a way that's completely constructive, to me anyways)


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Feb 19, 2014)

22.5 - 29.5? Really? Is there a typo somewhere there? 

That sure doesn't look like a 7" fan to me. Maybe 5" difference tops... Or is there something funny going on with angles and stuff?


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, that's the scales it lists on the website. So maybe a typo, but it would make sense, I think. It is a pretty large fan, but it's also spread over 10 strings, so maybe it's right?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks right to me, the angle at the first fret is pretty severe.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 19, 2014)

-Headless check
-Fanned frets check
-super weird peickup choice check
-pretty woods check
-TT frets. che...wait Y U NO TT FRETS ? It's not true SSO guitar then. 

All kidding aside, I like the design a lot, not that I could do anyting with it but that's an irrelevant issue.


----------



## Ajb667 (Feb 19, 2014)

But does it djent?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes Tosin... That thing is INSANELY bright...

Also, Motherbucker...


----------



## Mike (Feb 19, 2014)

pretty cool looking...kinda looks like what would happen if b.c. rich, strandberg, and oni somehow had a threeway love child.

guitars can do that you know.


----------



## pondman (Feb 19, 2014)

Saw this a while ago and thought it looked like a Rhino. I remember another was made at the same time in like a flame color.
It truly is an amazing piece of work.


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Feb 19, 2014)

woooah that is Ridic!!!! def cool looking!!! I can't manage my 6 string, let alone that!


----------



## StevenC (Feb 19, 2014)

I always thought 9 strings would be the practical limit for me, but now that I see it, 10 may not be so bad. Especially if you made the treble scale a slight bit longer. That said, finding something to do with all the range would probably be my downfall.


----------



## GunnarJames (Feb 19, 2014)

pondman said:


> Saw this a while ago and thought it looked like a Rhino.



I agree, I actually thought it kind of looked like some kind of dinosaur or something. 

Unless Rhino is some guitar company that I've never heard of.


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 19, 2014)

Vlad The Impaler would be proud to play this instrument. 
Absolutely brootish!
To be honest I'd love to try one out just to see...


----------



## cellopet (Feb 20, 2014)

Minchia che figata.....Ops...

Wonderful guitar!!!!!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 20, 2014)

The most over the top guitar I've ever liked.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 21, 2014)

That is the sexiest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## OlisDead (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't like this one aesthetically but GNG makes some really nice guitars. I've been following them for quite a while and their builds seem really well crafted.


----------



## ihunda (Feb 22, 2014)

Damn, somebody decide to include all modern features into a single guitar!

Now, he needs to find a band with a 10 string bassist too


----------



## Churchie777 (Feb 22, 2014)

I dig it


----------



## vansinn (Feb 23, 2014)

Tordah said:


> That's like if Satan built a Strandberg. Awesome.



Yikes! There's enough satanism in our world as is - and I seriously dislikes when this entity gets spelled with capital letters.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 23, 2014)

Lovely instrument. Not at all easy designing a body for so many strings with headless.

Couple of comments..
Looks to me like the cutout under the low-end headless tuners maybe should've been left almost like on the high side.
When sitting down, it looks to me like the tuners touch the leg. It might not be a tuning stability issue at all, just wondering..
I also note the jack placement making the cord dig into the leg.

And I really do not understand the rationale behind limiting the fretable part to just six strings this shortly after 12th fret.
I could understand a gradual reduction to eight strings..

Other than that, combining a mostly-fretted instrument with part-fretless is a nice touch, and is something I've thought of lately; may likely implement it on my 7-string bass.

Regarding the bridge pup, Mighty Mite back in the days made a triple-coil pickup, actually called the Motherbucker; I have one on my modded Dan Armstrong (pic in my profile).


----------



## abandonist (Feb 23, 2014)

Why would the strap button be on the underside of the horn? That makes no sense.


----------



## pittbul (Mar 6, 2014)

something new...great !


----------



## monkeysuncle (Mar 6, 2014)

lol but wil it jdent.? ha jus thot of tht


----------



## monkeysuncle (Mar 6, 2014)

Seriously though, that thing looks fuggin awesome


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 6, 2014)

That shit was forged at the Skyforge in Whiterun....I swear. Holy crap. Absolutely gorgeous work. Really looks like some crazy, dark-fantasy prop or weapon. I'm obsessed.


----------



## kaaka (Mar 7, 2014)

I must say build quality looks perfect and the design is just over the top in a awesome battleaxe slayer way. Maybe the fretless part wouldn't be an option that i did chose.

And the guy who plays it in the video is one beast of a guitarist also


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 8, 2014)

This truelly is the most ....ed up BDSM, fetish corner of guitar porn. 

I love it


----------



## Tesla (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow. someone actually completed the game.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 10, 2014)

A nice pic to get half of SSo jizzing its self.


----------



## Kleshas (Mar 10, 2014)

That just blew my mind.


----------



## facepalm66 (Mar 10, 2014)

that's porn to me : p


----------



## Svava (Mar 10, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> A nice pic to get half of SSo jizzing its self.



If Tosin starts playing one of these I think he will successfully "win" music.

Like game over.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 10, 2014)

It looks so EVIL, I love it!! 

Also, Italy rules! (I'm part Italian lol)


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 10, 2014)

I've seen a few GNG guitars online, they all good pretty amazing.

This is just ridiculous!


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Mar 10, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> A nice pic to get half of SSo jizzing its self.



It's not so much the fact that Tosin is holding said guitar that is entertaining, but that look on his face is priceless.


----------



## Rotatous (Mar 10, 2014)

I know I'm probably in the minority but I'm sorry I think its pretty god awful looking, like seriously fugly. I think headless guitars are ugly in the first place, IMO the whole concept is overrated and a bit of a novelty.

Can't comment on GNG, looks well made


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 11, 2014)

*chugging intensifies


----------



## tastehbacon (Mar 14, 2014)

I am going to take the crucifix of my necklace and put a mini version of this on instead.


----------



## Mikahel Shen Raiden (May 14, 2015)

Hello Guys!! I'm the owner of this GNG's beauty, and you can call me Mike! 
Foremost i want to thank You for sharing and appreciating this instrument, it is so much more than words can describe, so... here are some videos that show what one can do with such a creature, wich is actually very down to earth, and i'm sure you'll agree with me that is not important the number of strings, but what can we do with them... 

Here is the last video i made, wich is a good example to see how everything one plays on a 7 strings can be played as well with this: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glnq4SPQ1Bc

Here's something completely different, wich is mostly what i love to do.. just merge myself into music, blindfolded, at 432Hz... that is my "place to be": 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-uHXZZk0fE

And here's one of the tracks i realized with one of my favourite guitar players, not to mention best friend and collegue, Claudio Pietronik, in our side project known as "Tao Inception"... check his work too, He's really "steps ahead": 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIlA3bp7fc4

Finally, here's the link to my youtube channel, where you can find most of the work i've done so far with Shen, my fellow 10 strings:
https://www.youtube.com/user/MikeRavenhunt/videos

Just to tease you up a bit with some kinky stuff : 

- I'm using picks made of Kevlar....
- Most of my music is tuned at 432Hz!
- I play Blindofolded most of the time, to improve my Stereognosis....
- It dJon't necessarely Djent! 

If there is any question you are wandering about, feel free to ask, for i will be happy to answer and clarifie any doubt or gimmick!
Again, thank You for sharing! 
Life in A Breath!
Namasté!
Aloha!


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (May 14, 2015)

Not my style, but the craftsmanship is amazing! Beautifully done. I've only seen one other guitar with a triple bucker and that was Fredrik's "mother bucker".


----------



## jy_p (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey guys, and Mike, this guitar is so hot that I bought one too!
I played a 9 strings (C-9) for over a year, I loved it. I than bought my 1st 10 strings, an Agile Pendulum fan fret. Its quality isn't as high as the C-9 but the fan fret made it more enjoyable to me. And here we are, 8 months later I'm ordering this beast. 

Many players don't like or understand 9+ strings concept and I respect that. But in my case it is the opposite, I sold all my 6 strings cause I don't even feel like playing them anymore.

I'm far from being a virtuoso on any guitar, I just ended up enjoying those extended range better...

I did not receive this new GNG yet but I'm so excited to finally get one... Just a few more days... 

Cheers


----------



## IGC (Sep 4, 2017)

jy_p said:


> Hey guys, and Mike, this guitar is so hot that I bought one too!
> I played a 9 strings (C-9) for over a year, I loved it. I than bought my 1st 10 strings, an Agile Pendulum fan fret. Its quality isn't as high as the C-9 but the fan fret made it more enjoyable to me. And here we are, 8 months later I'm ordering this beast.
> 
> Many players don't like or understand 9+ strings concept and I respect that. But in my case it is the opposite, I sold all my 6 strings cause I don't even feel like playing them anymore.
> ...




Keep us posted, I love this thing!


----------



## jy_p (Sep 4, 2017)

I will! Hey Mikahel. What strings are you using for this guitar? Where do you get them?

What about the Kevlar picks you are using? Why those? Where do you get them?

Thanks


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Sep 13, 2017)

b e a u t i f u l <3


----------



## GXPO (Sep 14, 2017)

I've seen GNG guitars floating around for a little while and by the sounds of things, they make quality stuff. 

I love the tone Claudio Pietronik gets out of his sig. I initially thought this song was a bit cheesy but was won over.


----------



## lewis (Sep 15, 2017)

24.75 scale lol

but in seriousness it looks pretty rad. I would shred on it


----------

